# UKAD shown up at house for Drug Testing



## tomstrengthathlete (Aug 29, 2015)

Out of the blue two men from UKAD (UK Anti-Doping) knocked on my door yesterday at 7am to do a drug test on me. I wasn't in but a family member answered the door and they asked if I was in and where they could find me.

Another guy this morning came again at the same time but on his own for the same reason.

I'm a strongman competitor and won a few national junior titles but I don't think it would be related to that as strongman isn't a tested sport.

I play rugby for a non professional team in the county leagues and I'm almost sure it's related to this. UKAD do test for rugby union and will be covering Rugby World Cup 2015.

This has come completely out of the blue, has anyone had anything like this before?

I'm currently on test only cycle at the moment and have used deca & tren recently so there's no hope of passing with a negative result.

They missed me twice now, will they give up?

What are my options on how to not get a 2 year ban?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Seems strange mate - do you reckon someone could have tipped them off?

Honestly didn't even know testing took place at county level.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

May be hard but from you have said, the only option you really have is to try and avoid them. The Deca will still be showing up even after a year regardless of using Tren just recently. So yea, you may very well not pass the test.

What do you think you should do?


----------



## tomstrengthathlete (Aug 29, 2015)

More than likely someone has tipped them off yeah. I didn't think they would bother with county level either but it they seem adamant to test me. I will carry on sleeping somewhere else for now to avoid testing until I know more


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Would keep avoiding them. Doubt they have the resource to keep chasing you. Surprising they are testing at that level.

Is this a new thing, cos I imagine there are a lot of players on something?


----------



## tomstrengthathlete (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah I know deca will be 18 months+ detection time.

Yeah there are a lot of guys on gear and recreational drugs which are also 2 year bans even at our level. I've just never heard of it being tested an enforced.

I know I'm being singled out and reported because I'm a leanish 280lbs man and stand out even more than than most of the other guys on gear. I've been on TV at Christmas time competing in strongman so I suppose they may have already had me on radar but didnt expect this.

I will be avoiding testing if possible and carying hydrogen peroxide which I've hear invalided samples as contaminated if I do have to give one. But I'm not sure how true that is.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

I also wonder if testing has been increased this year due to the world cup and rfu wanting to keep the illusion of rugby being a 'clean' sport upheld.

I am paranoid of being caught but I think chances of me being tested are low unless someone reports me on a hunch as I keep my drug use to myself...

I have noticed end of last year and beginning of this I saw a couple articles of county level guys getting popped in Wales/Scotland.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Move to Thailand for two years and dont come back. That would be the easiest option fella.


----------



## tomstrengthathlete (Aug 29, 2015)

That would mean missing two years of rugby and competing so not an option as much as I'd love too :thumb:

hoping they will give up now. Surely they have bigger problems to be focusing on with the rugby World Cup on its way


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

They won't give up mate, and if you keep dodging them then that will raise the suspicion even more.

You takes your chances mate, hope you get away with it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Why do they want to test you?

Are drugs banned at this level?


----------



## tomstrengthathlete (Aug 29, 2015)

They are banned at any and all levels. They can random test and Rugby match that falls under the RFU also. Even juniors.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Time to face the music I think bud. You knew the rules, you took your chance, you were unlucky.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Hows things going with this buddy?


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Sag your vitamin b12 was spiked with deca.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Just get your sen a fake mustache. Sorted


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

They are having a major clamp down on rugby ATM as the reckon it is the "worst" sport for steroids right now.

This is according to TalkSport BTW don't know where they get their info but sounds like it could be correct.


----------



## E46GTR (Apr 28, 2015)

Sounds like you need to unregister yourself with your rugby club. If you get caught it'll tarnish their name.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

If these goons come to the door, get your family to tell them to do one and you're not there. You're under no obligation to let them in.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

If they can't get you at home, they'll turn up at your club game or training session. We used to get a tip off at my club when they were coming and training sessions would be about 5 players there. 

If they turn up, insist that they have to test the whole team, as you feel you are being singled out and victimised. Chances are, they won't have enough kits with them.

If they push you to take a test, stall them a bit and have a carton of pure orangejuice in your kitbag. Neck this down and keep stalling them with stage fright. When your ready to go, make sure you wash your hands and keep some soap under your nail. When you piss in the cup, keep your soapy finger in there and try to dislodge the soap into the cup.

When I was with the MOD, I actually used to keep a bottle of p1ss in my locker too. Don't know if it would have worked or whether I could have swapped it into the cup, but it was always in there. :thumb:

On the other hand, if they blood test you or take a hair sample you're you might be bvggered.


----------



## tomstrengthathlete (Aug 29, 2015)

Update on this guys,

It's been a good few months now but they finally caught up with me at a match.

18 numbers on cards (15 players and 3 subs) were put together for both teams in a pile, the coaches had to pick two cards at random without seeing the numbers and then put there signatures on the back. After the match these numbers would be revealed and tested. 2 from each team.

They approached me after the match along with the other 3 players (supposedly at random) for testing. I went along with this but when asked to see the cards with the coaches signature on the back they refused. The coach then asked the same and they told him that they hadn't used them for me and just selected me.

I refused to give a sample. Now waiting for a ban I suppose for failure to submit a sample.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Are the Urine Tests 100% supervised? Do they watch when you piss in the sample pot?


----------



## tomstrengthathlete (Aug 29, 2015)

The tests are done by the sample people and same standard as the olympics. They watch you from the moment you leave the pitch to the moment you piss and watch you piss in the pot. There is no way of switching samples.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> Update on this guys,
> 
> It's been a good few months now but they finally caught up with me at a match.
> 
> ...


Jeez, they really did single you out bud. Fingers crossed that you don't get a ban


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

This is why you stick with test prop or suspension , anavar and halo


----------

